# Advanced scenerios, any interest in them??



## Flight-LP (Jun 18, 2009)

Curious to see if anyone would be interested in having scenerios posted that addresses the critical care side of the house? I believe it to be a wonderful opportunity for those on this site to offer their experience and knowledge and allows for some of the more seasoned vets to put their thinking caps on and participate too. As an added bonus, it would allow an introduction into opportunities that may not be available via local resources. These would be based towards both Paramedics and Nurses and may also bring forth valuable information that folks will see should they pursue any of the critical care certifications.

Thoughts?????????

BTW - For those who don't already know, Mike MacKinnon has some awesome scenerios posted over on flghtweb. You should check them out!


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 18, 2009)

I would be game!  I don't know how much I could contribute at this point, still being a relatively green medic, but I am sure I could learn lots!


----------



## hrmeeks (Jun 18, 2009)

I' m down.  I with Epi though, but I do have some bad arss ER docs usually right over my shoulder for help


----------



## reaper (Jun 18, 2009)

Always up for learning something new. I say it is a great idea.


----------

